# Neighborhood Security



## Digitalis

Our rural neighborhood is having problems with thieves. Several homes have been burglarized along with a bit of mail theft. We had a community meeting and the sheriff came and offered assurances as best he could, but they're moving slow and are spread thin.

A lot of the ladies seemed worried about response time. At most there are 3 deputies on duty for the whole county, with no scheduled coverage after 2am.

What's the best way to organize a local response? I don't want some wannabee militia creating an Ahmaud Arbery situation, but I do believe in people protecting themselves and others in need. Seems like Neighborhood Watch is all about calling the police. People are already doing that and it isn't working yet.


----------



## Danaus29

Cameras, lots of cameras. A few well placed security cameras stopped our vandalism problem. But the person doing it was a distant neighbor and was damaging only our property.

Cameras won't stop all thefts. Some are pretty brazen about taking things because they either conceal their faces or they know the courts don't prosecute petty theft.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

My son’s neighborhood installed camera that take a photo of the license plate of every vehicle that enters the neighborhood. There is warning signage.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

cameras lots and lots of cameras is exactly the answer 

slow response times are part of budget cuts and the shortage of qualified officers 

they call them car shoppers here or did , lots of people in small town rural WI would leave doors unlocked , the crooks would drive in some 30 miles from a near by city and go shopping prescriptions , change , tools , wallets , any thing left in a car or truck.

it took some very fast response times by our local pd in town and not the sheriff and people helping out calling it in to catch them 

municipalities have issues with setting up cameras 

private citizens do not you can set a game cameras up that watches your mail box and takes stills if it happens to watch the street in front of your house as a result of watching your mail box and that captures all the license plates coming and going from your one way in one way out road it can do a lot to help an investigation


----------



## Clem

In a small town like the one near me, word of mouth is best. Of course, there are cameras deluxe, every house on my road has one or more , some of which I bought! Anything goes wrong here, we'll have pictures!!


----------



## Vjk

Motion activated solar LED spotlights work wonders, especially if you have access to a bucket to install them way up high. Co-locate cameras if you want.


----------



## CKelly78z

I get nervous when I hear a car/truck slowing in front of the house...(nearest neighbors are 1/4 mile in each direction). We have had a dog stolen out of our farm yard minutes after I left him out..they went so far as bringing his collar back, and setting on our front porch a few days later. A camera would have helped greatly in that situation.


----------



## Pony

In addition to cameras if you can afford them, is neighbors getting together and looking out for each other. 

We keep tabs on folks here, and if there is a disturbance, neighbors will scramble to help with a quick call on the phone or shout on the CB. If we see something unusual, we call someone and then check it out. 

Sheriff is aware of how we handle things, and endorses our little ad hoc neighborhood watch.


----------



## Danaus29

I think I would have to shoot a dog thief.

Someone stole my mom's dog once. The dog managed to find her way home a few days later but was never right in the head afterward.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

definitely if you trust your neighbors , keep up with them , set up a group chat by text if you have good cell service. at least have their phone numbers,

I am friends with our immediate neighbors my kitchen window looks out at the front of their house and garage and theirs looks back at my garage , they can't see if their garage door is open but I can if it is getting on toward dark I will text them garage door open,
a couple times they left to visit family up north and the garage door didn't close , I can call them up and let them know they tell me to go close it.
her sister lives next door but same side of the road so they don't see things like the garage door.


----------



## Pony

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> definitely if you trust your neighbors , keep up with them , set up a group chat by text if you have good cell service. at least have their phone numbers,
> 
> I am friends with our immediate neighbors my kitchen window looks out at the front of their house and garage and theirs looks back at my garage , they can't see if their garage door is open but I can if it is getting on toward dark I will text them garage door open,
> a couple times they left to visit family up north and the garage door didn't close , I can call them up and let them know they tell me to go close it.
> her sister lives next door but same side of the road so they don't see things like the garage door.


Yet another example of how good neighbors are the best insurance you can have!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

Pony said:


> Yet another example of how good neighbors are the best insurance you can have!


yes good neighbors are great one of my other neighbors has called me when her husband fell , Pete , can you come help me get Mat back in his bed , he was terminally ill an they didn't have in home care yet they did shortly after that have a in home assistant till he passed

she is a nurse but you need either one very strong person or 2 to do a team lift to get a person off the floor


----------



## GTX63

Vjk said:


> Motion activated solar LED spotlights work wonders, especially if you have access to a bucket to install them way up high. Co-locate cameras if you want.


Cameras
Warning Signs
Dogs
Guns
Lights
In that order
I am probably in the minority. I have no light at night.
We do have camaras with a phone app to turn on a spot light, but my thinking is like this.
Two houses, one lit up, the other in complete darkness. Which one am I, the nare do well, going to hit? The one I can see stuff, or the one I am having to feel around, crack my shin, and come up on an unseen growling, with no clear path to escape?
That doesn't work for everyone, but it does for me.


----------



## muleskinner2

Cameras, and police reports. Then when the court turns them loose, or a slap on the wrist, get local media involved. You are never going to get rid of thieves, but you can make them leave you alone.

The local police are not responsible for your safety, you are.


----------



## 67drake

Digitalis said:


> Seems like Neighborhood Watch is all about calling the police. People are already doing that and it isn't working yet.


When I bought my first house it was in a middle class blue collar neighborhood. Being in a city of 90,000 it had some sketchy parts of town,which is where 90% of the problems would come from. Anyway I started a neighborhood watch in my neighborhood. Alderman was there as well as a city police officer to give us tips and info at our first meeting. About a month later a widow that lives up the block calls me and says her newly painted garage got gang symbols painted on it the night before. I called the police to report it, as we were told to do. Cop shows up and has an attitude right off the bat. “What do you expect us to do”,”Why are you calling, it’s your neighbors garage” blah blah, blah. I don’t think I ever called them again, seriously. Figured I’d just handle it myself.


----------



## JJ Grandits

Anyone in the neighborhood own a backhoe?
We live in the country but on our road there is a section about a bit under a half mile where there are eight houses along the one side.
We are in the middle of the row.
We all look out for each other. 
People sort of know not to screw around.
The cops are always 45 minutes away.
Alot can happen in 45 minutes.


----------



## Pony

JJ Grandits said:


> Anyone in the neighborhood own a backhoe?
> We live in the country but on our road there is a section about a bit under a half mile where there are eight houses along the one side.
> We are in the middle of the row.
> We all look out for each other.
> People sort of know not to screw around.
> The cops are always 45 minutes away.
> A lot can happen in 45 minutes.


Backhoes are helpful, so are deeply wooded areas. 

And pig farms.


----------



## altair

Cameras help but they hinge on slow-moving and sometimes ineffective bureaucracy just like calling the police. My husband's wallet was stolen at a gym and the woman was caught on camera using his cards. It was definitely determined to be her. It took a long time for her court docket and I bet she was given a brief slap on the wrist, if that.

My husband meanwhile had to replace all his cards, pay for a new driver's license, and endure that breach of personal security.

Motion detecting lights and alarms, no trespassing signs, can you post your land too and maybe get Fish and Game in on the action too?


----------



## muleskinner2

I live near the end of ten miles of bad dirt road, not gravel road dirt road. If I was to call 911 after 5:00 pm I could expect a Deputy to show up in an hour and a half or so. Or I could take care of it myself, and spend the hour and a half sleeping.


----------



## Danaus29

altair said:


> Cameras help but they hinge on slow-moving and sometimes ineffective bureaucracy just like calling the police. My husband's wallet was stolen at a gym and the woman was caught on camera using it his cards. It was definitely determined to be her. It took a long time for her court docket and I bet she was given a brief slap on the wrist, if that.
> 
> My husband meanwhile had to replace all his cards, pay for a new driver's license, and endure that breach of personal security.
> 
> Motion detecting lights and alarms, no trespassing signs, can you post your land too and maybe get Fish and Game in on the action too?


I'm sorry your hubby's wallet was stolen. 

Just out of curiosity. I wonder what would have happened if you would have sued her in civil court for the expenses you incurred trying to replace the stolen items.


----------



## altair

^ I'm sure we could have but for the time and having to hire an attorney to get back $70 (estimate), it would have been frivolous. I don't think he was carrying that much in cash (thankfully) and any charges on the cards were fraudulent and we didn't have to pay those.


----------



## Danaus29

I was just curious. In some states you don't need a lawyer to file a civil suit. I think in Ohio you can sue for treble damages, but you have to decide if it's worth your time and effort.


----------



## 67drake

A lot of times a civil suit is useless because try collecting from a deadbeat. In Wisconsin we can go to small claims court and represent ourselves. We’ve had judgment against back rent and damage to rental property, and have never gotten a dime. Just a heads up.


----------



## GTX63

67drake said:


> A lot of times a civil suit is useless because try collecting from a deadbeat. In Wisconsin we can go to small claims court and represent ourselves. We’ve had judgment against back rent and damage to rental property, and have never gotten a dime. Just a heads up.


It has been a while but I believe once you get the judgement you immediately file a cause to show assets. You get the losers to sign a payment order, file it with the clerk and it goes on their record. They can pay you now, pay you a little, pay you not at all, or just file a bk. However, that blue moon comes along and Bruno and Betsy Renter call you because, well, they are trying to get a mortgage, or a car loan or a certain financial/security job and that damnable lender or human resource meanie wants this thing and that thing wiped off their credit report first.


----------



## Danaus29

That might work if the dead-beat needed to get your lien off their credit report, or get a real job instead of stealing from honest people.


----------



## Evons hubby

I solved my problem years ago, I let the community know I was a bit wacko, and have nothing worth stealing.


----------



## GTX63

Danaus29 said:


> That might work if the dead-beat needed to get your lien off their credit report, or get a real job instead of stealing from honest people.


I agree that the odds aren't always good. I knew of a plumbing contractor who had about 110+ rentals at one time. He followed that procedure with every eviction due to rent. For every 100 kick outs, he might have had 20% that paid back their debt. Maybe it is principal, maybe not.


----------



## Danaus29

A rental dead beat might be as bad to collect from as a thief. If I had the personal info of a thief I would check into their assets to see if they owned anything worth the effort.


----------



## Shrek

Posted 12/7/21 2:32 A.M. CST



JJ Grandits said:


> Anyone in the neighborhood own a backhoe?
> We live in the country but on our road there is a section about a bit under a half mile where there are eight houses along the one side.
> We are in the middle of the row.
> We all look out for each other.
> People sort of know not to screw around.
> The cops are always 45 minutes away.
> Alot can happen in 45 minutes.


My neighbor likes signs to put on his barns and driveway so when I found one at a flea market that read "NO Trespassing I own firearms and a backhoe" I bought it for him and he mounted it beside his drive where he parks his work trucks and John Deere Mule 4WD LOL.


----------



## Cornhusker

I'd like to have an alarm system, something like Simplisafe that I can add on to or otherwise customize


----------



## Pony

Shrek said:


> Posted 12/7/21 2:32 A.M. CST
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbor likes signs to put on his barns and driveway so when I found one at a flea market that read "NO Trespassing I own firearms and a backhoe" I bought it for him and he mounted it beside his drive where he parks his work trucks and John Deere Mule 4WD LOL.


We have a neighbor with many signs.

My favorite is the one that he plasma-cut into a big ol' piece of sheet metal:
* WE DON'T CALL 911*.


----------



## dayjh

a agree with lots of cameras. we have cameras all around our property and even have backup solar powered ones with sd cards. I also have a burried MURS driveway alarm. My driveway is 1/4 mile. The neighbors keep good communication and an eye out. A few miles from us they had some break ins and one even when the homeowner was home. That can be scary.
I think all those people at home not working are getting bored and know the police are overtaxed in my area. A deer was hit by a car a few years ago it would be gone in a day by the county. Now they sit for weeks on the shoulder as they don't have anyone. Same with the Sheriff, they are really stretched thin.

I have this sign on the property entrance









and this one near the house/barn with "some" cameras right by it


----------



## Drizler

Pony said:


> We have a neighbor with many signs.
> 
> My favorite is the one that he plasma-cut into a big ol' piece of sheet metal:
> * WE DON'T CALL 911*.


There’s one big problem with those type signs. They work fine likely better than those more benign signs. Trouble is later on if you ever end up getting pushed into having to harm one of these criminals their lawyer will absolutely eat your lunch using that to paint you as the criminal. Worse perhaps is that your local prosecutor will likely use that the same way to land you in the Big House. Even if you win you’ll be financially drained.
Don’t take this as advice take it AS A THREAT because it is. Don’t for one second think that some up and coming prosecutor won’t use you as his or her stepping stone to higher office. Also consider how easily others have reluctantly caved when BLM started parking on their door with the lefty media promoting their cause . 
It isn’t right, far from it but these are the times we’re stuck in so don’t give anybody any ability to make you the bad guy. In today’s sick world we law abiding citizens have to guard ourselves both ways.


----------



## muleskinner2

Post signs that say NO TRESSPASSING and nothing else. Any sign that says we will do this or that, will bite you in t he butt if you ever have to go to court.


----------



## Wolf mom

So, my "Trespassers will be compost" sign won't work and may get me into trouble??


----------



## Danaus29

The city of Columbus never did file charges after the fatal shooting of a drunk intruder who tried to get into a house bearing a sign that read, "we don't dial 911".


----------



## nchobbyfarm

@Drizler and @muleskinner2 

Are both correct according to my lawyer. He saw a sign I had up and advised me to take it down when he stopped on our way hunting a while back.

It said "praying is the best way to meet God, trespassing is the fastest!"


----------



## JRHill02

A biggie is your road. Road gates/cables are wonderful. Thieves are lazy as they want to drive to the target. But if its a county road it does cause multiple problems, esp if you have mail and deliveries and even on private roads. Not to mention EMS/Fire but they usually have a bolt cutter available (as do the thieves?).

For our trail to the house there three gates over 1.5 mile, private road and no deliveries. The last gate is ours at 1/4 mile. Sometimes the non-resident cabin owners off the trail leave the gates down for guests (our's is beyond). In a recent week we had two city people get lost after dark and we are in a cell dead zone. One of them was spotlighting the house at 10pm. We were on the porch watching through the trees. We could hear an action cycling on the trail up above. What in the heck do you do with that? We have a Dakota Alert MURS system so we knew they were there beforehand.

Decision time. So I yelled out "What you are doing is really stupid." The 100 yard answer was "We are looking for XXXXXX". In the end is was just something really stupid but could have been their disaster and later mine. I could let the dogs out but I don't want dead working dogs. I could've fired warning shots but that could've escalated something.

Bottom line is your plan has to be well thought out. The backhoe jokes are funny but then not so much so. I mean, you have to bury the whole darn vehicle (teasing). Especially if stupid, scared city people who got lost. Our perceived cycling of a firearm would not get us out of trouble after the fact.


----------



## JRHill02

So here is a question for you tech savvy folks related to the above. Our perimeter gate is through the trees from the trail by 20 yards and this is out of scope. Then it's 30yards from the house to the gate, also through some trees. I am researching a WiFi camera from the house to the gate. It can't be wired or have strung power - I'm just not going to bust up that many roots or tear up a road that took so long to set in.

All I want is a non-subscription camera that has decent WiFi to the house so I can see the gate - and at night. It seems WiFi game cameras are more for downloading pictures/videos without a wire or card - not for connecting to a hub.

Any input? Maybe this should be a separate thread?


----------



## muleskinner2

Go on Youtube to one of those sights where they trap feral hogs. They have traps that you can check over the phone, and view the location in real time. I am sure there is something that would fit your needs.


----------



## JRHill02

muleskinner2 said:


> Go on Youtube


Sigh. doesn't anyone write anymore? If this was the youtube homesteading forum I bet many of us would not be here.


----------



## Danaus29

I don't have a remote wi-fi camera. But this one looks pretty good.









Clear Vision™ Solar - WiFi Bluetooth Wireless Wildlife Trail Camera – Secure Lyfe


With the Clear Vision™ Solar, you can now enjoy seamless wildlife observation and hunting, home/property security and farm area surveillance all day or night. Thanks to its Solar Powered & Long Battery Life, the whole experience is easy. You can set it up in a location, sit back and relax, as...




www.securelyfe.com





Some of these have 2 way talk. If I had a smart phone I would try the Blink Mini.









Best Battery Powered Home Security Cameras of 2023







www.safehome.org


----------



## GTX63

JRHill02 said:


> One of them was spotlighting the house at 10pm. We were on the porch watching through the trees. We could hear an action cycling on the trail up above. What in the heck do you do with that? We have a Dakota Alert MURS system so we knew they were there beforehand.
> 
> Decision time. So I yelled out "What you are doing is really stupid." The 100 yard answer was "We are looking for XXXXXX". In the end is was just something really stupid but could have been their disaster and later mine. I could let the dogs out but I don't want dead working dogs. I could've fired warning shots but that could've escalated something.


That is interesting. You are saying these were city folks wandering about lost, spotlighting houses and cycling their rifle?


----------



## JRHill02

GTX63 said:


> That is interesting. You are saying these were city folks wandering about lost, spotlighting houses and cycling their rifle?


Not sure if it was a rifle - could've been a hand gun. Definitely the metallic click-CLACK and we know the sound. You have to understand the area as there are only two 'houses,' a few cabins on stilts and a few camping trailers in a two mile radius of our place. There is only one other full-timer and none of these places can be clearly seen from the trail(s) at night. I have often laughed that if someone gets to our place they know where they are going or they are going to be trouble. This was no laughing matter. The trespassers ignored the signage of course. Our place was of interest because they must've seen light out a window and through the trees when they first drove by and of course all the lights were out when they came back. The 'lil SUV was creeping along with the spot lighter walking behind. It was extremely creepy esp at 10pm. The place they were looking for is a long way off a previous fork.


----------



## JRHill02

Danaus29 said:


> I don't have a remote wi-fi camera. But this one looks pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clear Vision™ Solar - WiFi Bluetooth Wireless Wildlife Trail Camera – Secure Lyfe
> 
> 
> With the Clear Vision™ Solar, you can now enjoy seamless wildlife observation and hunting, home/property security and farm area surveillance all day or night. Thanks to its Solar Powered & Long Battery Life, the whole experience is easy. You can set it up in a location, sit back and relax, as...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.securelyfe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these have 2 way talk. If I had a smart phone I would try the Blink Mini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Battery Powered Home Security Cameras of 2023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.safehome.org


Thanks for the tips. I have researched many of these WiFi trail cameras. They don't connect to an existing WiFi but have their own SSID. You have to be within range of the camera's SSID signal and of course you can't be connected to two SSIDs at the same time. I have yet to find a trail style cam that connects to an existing WiFi network. We have no cell coverage on any carrier so those cameras don't work out here.

I have also looked into Blink. It could work but they have a very limited trigger range: 12 to 14'. So that puts them in harm's way if seen.

I am still looking....


----------



## GTX63

JRHill02 said:


> Not sure if it was a rifle - could've been a hand gun. Definitely the metallic click-CLACK and we know the sound. You have to understand the area as there are only two 'houses,' a few cabins on stilts and a few camping trailers in a two mile radius of our place. There is only one other full-timer and none of these places can be clearly seen from the trail(s) at night. I have often laughed that if someone gets to our place they know where they are going or they are going to be trouble. This was no laughing matter. The trespassers ignored the signage of course. Our place was of interest because they must've seen light out a window and through the trees when they first drove by and of course all the lights were out when they came back. The 'lil SUV was creeping along with the spot lighter walking behind. It was extremely creepy esp at 10pm. The place they were looking for is a long way off a previous fork.


We have quite a few roads around us that have not so subtle and politically incorrect nicknames.
After having lived in the city as well as the country growing up, I still knew better than to go down certain backwoods roads expecting to knock on doors or park in driveways while looking at a map.
For a stranger to charge a weapon in the open on someone else's property in the dark, while spotlight houses, would be reason enough for me to consider them fools, dangerous fools.

Growing up in a working poor inner city neighborhood, and later working in the same for the government, I had numerous people claim they would never step foot in a ghetto. They were certain they would be robbed and killed.
I always said the deep rural areas were worse.
In the ghetto they just shoot you and leave you on the sidewalk for easy spotting and pickup. In the country, you disappear, your vehicle disappears and you are never ever found, at least in a single grave.


----------



## JRHill02

GTX63 said:


> After having lived in the city as well as the country growing up, I still knew better than to go down certain backwoods roads expecting to knock on doors or park in driveways while looking at a map.


I also never owned a fire arm until in my mid-30's. For a novelty a had one of these: https://guns.fandom.com/wiki/Richar...ries Model 5,was designed by Iliff Richardson.

I thought it was junk but it ended up with history which I didn't know about when I bought it for, eh, $30? Then I had a mentor step into my life. Taught me. Anyway many years have gone by since then. And I still have that Guerilla gun. It will take 3" magnums with BBs or big shot. It will take a thick door at 12' and most anything behind it. It will hurt you at the same time. I'm not sure if I'd rather shoot the Casual or that but both will hurt you on the sending end.

I also grew up in the city on the 'difficult' side. Those days were different. A fist fight or a hold up with a pen knife even with racial stuff? Rarely did anyone get killed esp at younger ages. Times are way different now. Whether in the country or elsewhere there is a considerable lack for the respect of life. I'm not sure it was respect of life in younger years but it was rare to see a life taken. Anyway, these days are different.

"Neighborhood' is curious. If you are fortunate to have neighbors it helps. Esp like minded neighbors that actually live there. A long time back I heard this and agree. If there is a problem the priority is this: Neighbors, nearest town, church, maybe law enforcement and then non local family. Neighbors are the best defense and help, just like you are to them. If y'all have an argument it matters not.


----------



## Digitalis

JRHill02 said:


> So here is a question for you tech savvy folks related to the above. Our perimeter gate is through the trees from the trail by 20 yards and this is out of scope. Then it's 30yards from the house to the gate, also through some trees. I am researching a WiFi camera from the house to the gate. It can't be wired or have strung power - I'm just not going to bust up that many roots or tear up a road that took so long to set in.
> 
> All I want is a non-subscription camera that has decent WiFi to the house so I can see the gate - and at night. It seems WiFi game cameras are more for downloading pictures/videos without a wire or card - not for connecting to a hub.
> 
> Any input? Maybe this should be a separate thread?


Game cameras are for watching long after the fact. I'd want a security camera for this.

I've had luck with reolink. Mostly wired but a couple wireless. They offer battery-powered wifi and solar panel options. This are designed to work without a NVR (network video recorder) but I believe they can connect to one. With a NVR you can record all the time, without only when motion is activated. For 1 camera you can use their cloud storage for free, and an SD card for local storage. I'd go this route if I didn't want an NVR.

Make sure your wifi reaches where you want the camera. Check with your phone.

If you want any kind of alerts (can be very useful!) make sure to get a "smart" camera with person/vehicle detection. These greatly cut down on false alerts from shadows and blowing leaves.


----------



## JRHill02

Digitalis said:


> Game cameras are for watching long after the fact. I'd want a security camera for this.
> 
> I've had luck with reolink. Mostly wired but a couple wireless. They offer battery-powered wifi and solar panel options. This are designed to work without a NVR (network video recorder) but I believe they can connect to one. With a NVR you can record all the time, without only when motion is activated. For 1 camera you can use their cloud storage for free, and an SD card for local storage. I'd go this route if I didn't want an NVR.
> 
> Make sure your wifi reaches where you want the camera. Check with your phone.
> 
> If you want any kind of alerts (can be very useful!) make sure to get a "smart" camera with person/vehicle detection. These greatly cut down on false alerts from shadows and blowing leaves.


I reviewed Reolink yesterday. It looked pretty good until I noticed similar patterns:

These vendors only display a 'quick start' guide and FAQs, if available, give only the most vanilla of answers. No one provides links to an installation/operation manual presales.
Its not necessary clear but there is often a requirement to pay for a cloud account. For Reolink, if one camera gets free storage, I couldn't find that tidbit. Maybe its in the manual which you can't review prepurchase. Just last night I saw a commercial that Simplysafe has a new battery/WiFi camera. They require a Simplysafe hub AND a cloud account at $0.69 per day. Whoa. The 'system' devices are pretty expensive too.

One of the reasons I am hung on an installation/operation manual is that is where you discover the gotchas. Also maybe some technical limitations which if you knew beforehand you wouldn't have made the purchase. We are off grid and I have to watch out for yet another 24x7 load which in this case is maybe very little. Another is installation as the latest StarLink system does not have ethernet ports or WPS for easily linking an addon device. This can be a problem if you can't connect to WiFi just to setup the security and network parameters for a new device.

Yeah I am the suspicious type. I was a IT territory sales manager for many years and well know the games. I didn't play them and don't want them played on me.


----------



## Digitalis

JRHill02 said:


> I reviewed Reolink yesterday. It looked pretty good until I noticed similar patterns:
> 
> These vendors only display a 'quick start' guide and FAQs, if available, give only the most vanilla of answers. No one provides links to an installation/operation manual presales.
> Its not necessary clear but there is often a requirement to pay for a cloud account. For Reolink, if one camera gets free storage, I couldn't find that tidbit. Maybe its in the manual which you can't review prepurchase. Just last night I saw a commercial that Simplysafe has a new battery/WiFi camera. They require a Simplysafe hub AND a cloud account at $0.69 per day. Whoa. The 'system' devices are pretty expensive too.
> 
> One of the reasons I am hung on an installation/operation manual is that is where you discover the gotchas. Also maybe some technical limitations which if you knew beforehand you wouldn't have made the purchase. We are off grid and I have to watch out for yet another 24x7 load which in this case is maybe very little. Another is installation as the latest StarLink system does not have ethernet ports or WPS for easily linking an addon device. This can be a problem if you can't connect to WiFi just to setup the security and network parameters for a new device.
> 
> Yeah I am the suspicious type. I was a IT territory sales manager for many years and well know the games. I didn't play them and don't want them played on me.


I don't use their cloud service, I use wired cameras and an NVR. NVR records all the time and handles much higher resolutions
You can see cloud pricing here: Reolink Cloud: A Safer Place for Your Recordings









Seems pretty affordable compared to many other options. The phone app is pretty good, too. I know people that use blink cameras and are happy with them, too.


----------



## JRHill02

Digitalis said I should move this to a public post in case anyone else has am interest. Bottom line is would like to use our home Wifi to bring the camera into the network and use my laptop as a Network Video Recorder. We won't get things remotely but it is extremely rare to both be gone at the same time:



> JRHill02 said:
> Digitalis, I appreciate the information you have shared. I believe I need a mentor if you would indulge me for a few questions?
> 
> I see NVR/camera options out there that are wired (ethernet and coax). I also see some Wifi/camera options for everything from baby monitors to outdoor stuff. Since my application priority is away from the house I would prefer Wifi. I mentioned I wish to avoid trenching. I could but with the downside of disturbing the forest floor, breaking roots up and making a mess. So your NVR is wired and I assume ethernet?
> 
> Since my laptop is always up and running because it is monitoring our off grid solar with a cloud app for graphing and remote control it would really made sense to use it as the NVR for security monitoring as well. Do you have any insight into doing something like this?


Sure. I'm no expert but I'll help however I can. If you're OK with discussing this publicly copy it over to the thread so others can learn and comment, too.

Older analog systems (DVRs) used coax or their own dedicated wireless. NVRs use ethernet and/or you local Wifi. Mine is POE (power over ethernet) for most of the cameras, plus a couple Wifi that connect through my internet router and record on the NVR. My NVR is connected to the internet so I can view the cameras from anywhere, and I get push notifications when they detect activity.

You can use a PC as a NVR. I haven't done this, from what I can tell it's best to have a dedicated computer that isn't used for much else. You'll have to find software and see what's required. NVRs can be cheaper than PCs.

You don't have to have an NVR. Reolink cameras (and many others) accept an SD card for local recording, much like a trail camera. Of course, just like a trail cam, if someone takes the camera you've lost the recordings. But for an inexpensive "watch the gate" function, a wifi and SD card camera could fit the bill just fine. Especially if you want to run on batteries/solar. You could check the camera from your computer or phone whenever you want.

My first system was analog wireless and kinda finicky, and I still had to run power to each camera, so I went with wired POE and am glad I did. One camera is 75 feet from the house. I "trenched" by stabbing the shovel, wiggling to open a slot, shove the cable in and step on the dirt to close it up. Very shallow, but that's what the cable company did when they ran line to my house. Ethernet cable is pretty cheap too.


----------



## JRHill02

Well this thread died. I was hoping some others would chime in but the subject is really geeky.


----------

